# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ღ خليجي 19 : و إستبعآد ثمآنية حكآم ..!

## Malamh Cute

*


**قامت لجنة الحكام في كأس الخليج التاسعة عشرة لكرة القدم باستبعاد ثمانية حكام من البطولة بعد أن تأهلت منتخباتهم إلى الدور نصف النهائي، وأبقت اللجنة على الحكام اللذين لم تتأهل منتخباتهم بالإضافة إلى الحكام المحايدين.
*
*وبذلك يكون الحكمان العماني محمد الغطريفي الذي أدار مباراة قطر والإمارات والقطري عبد الله البلوشي الذي أدار لقاء عُمان والعراق على رأس الحكام المغادرين للبطولة على الرغم من حصولهما على درجات عالية بعد نهاية المباريات التي قاما بتحكيمها في الدور الأول.*

*من جانب آخر علمت مصادر مقربة من لجنة الحكام في البطولة أن الحكم الفرنسي برنارد لينك الذي أدار مباراة المنتخب العُماني أمام نظيره البحريني في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى، قد حصل على أعلى الدرجات التحكيمية بعد إشادة عدد كبير من المحللين والمقيمين لأداء الحكام، به وبسيطرته على اللقاء بشكل كامل.
*
*وذكرت لجنة حكام "خليجي 19" أن برنارد يعد من أبرز الحكام الأوربيون في الفترة الحالية، حيث أدار 50 مباراة دولية، إضافة إلى 200 مباراة في الدوري الفرنسي وحصل على الشارة الدولية عام 2002، وهو يعد مع الأوزبكي رافشان عرمانوف أفضل حكم في آسيا لعام 2008، من أكثر المرشحين لإدارة المباراة النهائية في البطولة.*

*يذكر أن حكام البطولة أشهروا حتى نهاية الدور الأول 44 بطاقة صفراء إضافة إلى عشر بطاقات حمراء، كما قاموا باحتساب خمس ضربات جزاء منذ انطلاق البطولة وحتى نهاية الدور الأول، سجل اللاعبون أربع ضربات منها، وأضاع لاعب الوسط العراقي هوار ملا محمد الضربة الخامسة في لقاء العراق وعُمان.*

*/


**تحيآتي*


*وبش  ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أهم شي يستبعدوا الحكم اللي كان في مباراة قطر واليمن,,
لأنه ظــالم..عوروا قلبي اليمنين في ثانيه وحده طرد لاعبين..
مع ان الغلط كان على كل اللاعبين,,اليمنين والقطري
وبعدين عطاهم 9 دقائق ,,و9 واااايد..
...

الله يوفق منتخبنا,,وناخد الكاس بثلاثيه نظيفه وجميله
مثل فوزنا الرائع على الامارات..
:
مشكوووووره كرووزه,,علموضوع..

----------


## Malamh Cute

> أهم شي يستبعدوا الحكم اللي كان في مباراة قطر واليمن,,
> لأنه ظــالم..عوروا قلبي اليمنين في ثانيه وحده طرد لاعبين..
> مع ان الغلط كان على كل اللاعبين,,اليمنين والقطري
> وبعدين عطاهم 9 دقائق ,,و9 واااايد..
> ...
> 
> الله يوفق منتخبنا,,وناخد الكاس بثلاثيه نظيفه وجميله
> مثل فوزنا الرائع على الامارات..
> :
> مشكوووووره كرووزه,,علموضوع..



 
 
*هلآ فيكِ يالغلا ،،*

*هذي مشكلتهم إنهم سآعات يجيبوو حكآم انحس من ويه* 

*لو يودوني بآصير طيبهـ إيا مُنتخبنآ  ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآٍرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

ما فيه عليي انا في التحكيم 

اعدل بين الاثنين 

اغمض عيوني وكل الامور تمام<<ههه

يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ما فيه عليي انا في التحكيم 
> 
> اعدل بين الاثنين 
> 
> اغمض عيوني وكل الامور تمام<<ههه
> 
> يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع
> 
> تحياتي



 
 
*هههههههههههههههههـ ،،*

*إي والله لو آني يخلوني بعد جدي طيبه  ،،*

*حيآك اخووي ،،*

*تسلم ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*سي يو*

----------

